# 40 SW to 9mm conversion



## gr8yt (Oct 15, 2013)

Most used guns are graded by rounds fired (among other things). But when most rounds are fired thru a conversion barrel at the range, how much actual wear is there on the rest of the gun? Thanks for any replies


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Wear on the firing portion of the mechanism (striker/sear/etc.) will be the same as if the original barrel was installed. 

Wear on parts that come into contact with the conversion barrel will depend on how well the barrel was machined and finished, and how closely it fits/meshes with other parts of the pistol. I have seen a few barrels with what appears to be excessive wear on the top/rear of the barrel hoods where a corner was banging into the breechface cutout during cycling, or scuffing/scrub marks on the side or top of the chamber area. In most cases, it appeared as though the original parts were harder/tougher than the replacement part, so the replacement part seemed to be taking all the beating, but it is possible that a poorly fitted barrel or other part could damage other (original) parts of the pistol.

Obviously, if the original barrel is not being used for firing, it would show less external wear than the rest of the pistol's parts, so it might be misleading to use the appearance of the barrel as a gauge of the overall round-count and condition of the pistol. But a sharp-eyed buyer might notice a discrepancy between the amount of wear on the barrel and other parts, and if so, it might concern them enough to pass on a purchase. Personally, if the conversion barrel was being offered for sale along with the rest of the pistol, and the seller explained that all use had been split between two barrels, that would be enough of an explanation for me to calm any fears. But if a pistol that appeared to be in overall 80%-85% condition had a barrel that looked 95%-98% condition, and the seller couldn't (or wouldn't) explain the discrepancy, then I might pass, thinking that there might be hidden problems of some sort. Of course, a low enough price can defuse a lot of concern, too; if the pistol is cheap enough, I can replace a major component and still not feel like I've been robbed.

If I had a conversion barrel in a different caliber in a range/target pistol, I'd probably install the original barrel periodically and run a few mags of ammo through it every now and then, just to make sure nothing was happening to the original parts that might cause a problem (strange wear patterns, etc.). If I was using it as a personal defense weapon with the original barrel, after EVERY range session with the conversion barrel, I'd remove the conversion barrel and run at least a few shots of full-power ammo through the original barrel to make sure I wouldn't get any ugly surprises if I needed it to defend my life.


----------



## gr8yt (Oct 15, 2013)

Great info and insight, Thanks much!


----------

